# [XORG] Pantalla movida (abierto)

## sirope

HoLaaa!!

Bien, el problema es este: Recientemente cambié un viejo monitor por otro igual de desgraciado pero con más resolución. Esto me permitió pasar de 1024x768 a 1280x1024... Además de aumentar la resolución en X11 lo hice en la consola, pero las X no aparecen en la misma posición en la pantalla, sino unos 2cm movido hacia la derecha.. Es decir, en consola todo va perfectamente, al pasar a las X la pantalla se mueve a la derecha, ocultando barras de desplazamiento, los botones de cerrar, etc.. O si centro la imágen en las X, ocurre a la inversa con las consolas, no veo la parte izquierda, los comandos que estoy escribiento..

Mi xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc104"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "latam"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

        HorizSync    31.0 - 79.0

        VertRefresh  50.0 -100.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Nvidia GeForce4 MX4000"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "NV18 [GeForce4 MX 4000 AGP 8x]"

        BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"

        Option      "NvAGP" "1"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen"

        Device     "Nvidia GeForce4 MX4000"

        Monitor    "Monitor"

        DefaultDepth     24

        Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

                SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768"

                EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection
```

Y el grub.conf:

```
title Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.23-r3 root=/dev/hda3 quiet video=uvesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap,1024x768-24 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2007.0,fadein CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd /boot/splash.img
```

Salu2

----------

## Stolz

Si no tienes más de una tarjeta gráfica instalada prueba quitando la opción BusID       "PCI:2:0:0", que a mi me ha dado problemas con los monitores en alguna ocasión. Con suerte esa es la culpable. Si no hay suerte:

Imagino que "centras" la imagen usando los controles del propio monitor. Yo creo que el fallo está en X. Lo que haría es dejar la consola (framebuffer) centrada usando los controles del monitor. Al entrar en las X verás la pantalla descentrada. Instala el programa x11-apps/xvidtune. Con dicho programa puedes cambiar las propiedades de pantalla. Úsalo para desplazar la pantalla hasta que se vea bien y cuando ya lo tengas a tu gusto, utiliza la opción para generar un modeline (no recuerdo el nombre exacto de la opción). El modeline generado ya incluirá el desplazamiento, solo te falta insertarlo en tu xorg.conf. Aquí tienes explicado donde insertar el modeline.

Por cierto, sigues usando la resolución vieja en la configuración de Grub. Tal vez te interesaría usar la nueva y generar un nuevo archivo initrd para que no se vea deformada la pantalla.

Saludozzzzz

----------

## sirope

Mmm, gracias por responder.. Eliminé el BusID, pero no hubo suerte..

Coloco la imágen al centro con los controles, he probado con xvidtune, pero no me deja cambiar ninguna opción porque mi hardware no lo soporta.. He cambiado el modeline con varios valores desde xorgcfg pero no se mueve ni un pixel..

Olvidé cambiar el grub.conf al pegarlo, estaba a 1280x1024, pero mientras tanto lo uso a 1024x768, con esa resolución no da el problema, pero amenza con reventar al hacer el cambio de consola/X.. ¿Tendrá que ver el tipo de monitor con xvidtune? Estoy usando un IBM E54.. un UltraVGA.

Salu2   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Si no me equivoco esos IBM funcionan a 75Hz maximo para 1024, si la imagen se desplaza, probablemente no sea por el cambio de resolución si no por el cambio en la frecuencia de muestreo... La verdad no se como se especificaría la frecuencia para framebuffer por que no lo uso, pero si tuvieras forma de hacer coincidir tanto en las X como en el terminal la resolución y la frecuencia, no debería desplazarse...

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> La verdad no se como se especificaría la frecuencia para framebuffer por que no lo uso, pero si tuvieras forma de hacer coincidir tanto en las X como en el terminal la resolución y la frecuencia, no debería desplazarse...
> 
> Salud!

 

Eso depende del driver usado, como todo. Los docs de los drivers del kernel ayudan en estos casos.

Por ejemplo, para vesafb:

 *linux/Documentation/fb/vesafb.txt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Refresh rates
> 
> =============
> ...

 

Probablemente deberías usar uvesafb o tng en su lugar. O bien el driver específico de la tarjeta, como nvidiafb. Claro que en ese caso no podrás usar el driver acelerado para las X.

----------

## sirope

 *Quote:*   

> Si no me equivoco esos IBM funcionan a 75Hz maximo para 1024, si la imagen se desplaza, probablemente no sea por el cambio de resolución si no por el cambio en la frecuencia de muestreo... 

 

Siempre ha funcionado a unos 60Hz, pero a 1280x1024 no da más de 50Hz.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> La verdad no se como se especificaría la frecuencia para framebuffer por que no lo uso, pero si tuvieras forma de hacer coincidir tanto en las X como en el terminal la resolución y la frecuencia, no debería desplazarse... 

 

¿No bastaría con esto?

title Gentoo Linux 

root (hd0,0) 

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.23-r3 root=/dev/hda3 quiet video=uvesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap,1280x1024-24@50 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2007.0,fadein CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 

initrd /boot/splash.img

 *Quote:*   

> Probablemente deberías usar uvesafb o tng en su lugar. O bien el driver específico de la tarjeta, como nvidiafb. Claro que en ese caso no podrás usar el driver acelerado para las X.

 

Uso uvesafb, ¿No basta con especificar el refresco en el grub?.. Lo he cambiado a 50Hz, como está X11, pero sigue del mismo modo..

...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Coghan

Es poco ortodoxo pero en esa época añorada antediluviana en la que usábamos CRT´s solía tener ese mismo problema a veces y tocando a mano estos valores en el XFree86.conf (jeje):

```
        HorizSync    31.0 - 79.0 

        VertRefresh  50.0 -100.0 
```

 subiendo o bajando de 1 en 1 y probando solía resolverlo.

normalmente con subir un punto la freq. Vertical mínima a 51 o bajar la Horinzontal máxima a 78 suele bastar.

----------

## sirope

Uff, nop. Subir... bajar.. subir-subir... bajar-bajar.. subir-bajar... (Ya me duelen los dedos).. Nada funciona, parece que ignora totalmente ese valor..

----------

